# Reserve BMQ Dates 2011



## Robb22 (8 Jul 2011)

I have searched the forums and while i did find many topics for reserve BMQ in eastern Canada, i have found little about any training dates for western Canada.  I am currently on vacation in Ireland and have been for the last two and a half months.  I was able to finish my interview over the phone, but i have been trying to contact my reserves to find the dates, but no one is answering the phone.  The reason i need this is because i need to change my flights to come home early to start BMQ (my application process is finished, just looking to get signed up for the course).  What is the latest course i could start this summer, preferably august, but i am willing to come home earlier.  My unit is 54 Field Engineer Squadron, 39 Combat Engineer Regiment.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## dangerboy (8 Jul 2011)

I hate to tell you this but unless you have already been course loaded on a summer BMQ the chance of getting on one now is real low. Also doing a quick look at the course schedules there are no PRes BMQs running in Aug, they are all running in Jul and the BMQ (L) are running in Aug.  This way the students finish BMQ then go straight onto a BMQ(L).


----------



## Robb22 (8 Jul 2011)

I see, so my best bet would be to do a weekend reserve BMQ starting in September?


----------

